# LOCKHEED P-80 SHOOTING STAR



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 29, 2007)

Handbook Flight Operation Instructions for the Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star.
The first operational jet fighter operated by the U.S. Air Force.

Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron

Lockheed F-80 Shooting Star


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2007)

Another Great One, Many Thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## 10tweaker (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks very much for the great info guys! I am having trouble though with downloads from tailwheel.nl. I get an error message when Adobe finally opens. Am I doing something wrong or are the downloads an "invite only" kind of deal? Also, I have several manuals I'd like to share but, being new to this forum, do not know how. Any help is much appreciated!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

It might be better to save it locally first, then try opening it. With large files, the network lag can cause Acrobat to time out or get in a weird state.


----------



## 10tweaker (Nov 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> It might be better to save it locally first, then try opening it. With large files, the network lag can cause Acrobat to time out or get in a weird state.





Got it figured out--I needed to download a newer version of Acrobat--Thanks though. Is there a post anywhere here to explain how to post manuals? TIA.


Regards,
Jim


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2007)

10tweaker said:


> Got it figured out--I needed to download a newer version of Acrobat--Thanks though. Is there a post anywhere here to explain how to post manuals? TIA.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jim



Hi Jim, No I dont think there is a formal post out there to upload thing. I should create one. Basically to up load a file hit new post. Then you should see a paper clip icon some where in all the icons. Click on that. It should open up a second window. If it doesnt you may have to turn off your spam blocker. Once the window opens you should see 5 blank area's. You dont have to fill them all out. Just click browse and it open like an explorer on your pc. Go to the area where file is and click upload.

There are restrictions on file sizes. Scroll down and it will you show you the type of file's that can be uploaded and the type of files. Also once you click upload it will show a message saying uploading files. Dont close this window till that message disappears and it shows the file in there. Other wise you will have to start all over. Once done close small window and hit post message. The attachment should be there as long as it does not exceed the limits on the screen.

Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## 10tweaker (Nov 24, 2007)

Outstanding--thanks. I wasn't sure if I needed to host it elsewhere and llink it somehow. Some sites require that setup for pictures. The pic will show in the forum but the poster (?) has to have it on the web like in webshots or photobucket. So, it's just like attaching something to an email message essentially? Gracias!

Jim


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 26, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks. Transformation of the engine and the system are typical of the era. "Cockpit altimeter" on the left console is classic.


----------

